# Night time hog hunting(Thermals and SBR's)



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I have been putting off buying an SBR for far to long. I am looking for a SBR and Thermal for pigs. I am leaning toward 300blk. for the caliber. I dont want to build the gun so I am looking for a factory gun. I am not opposed to doing an AR pistol but I have never handled any that felt right.

As far as optics go, I don't want ATN. I was considering Pulsar Apex but I have absolutely no familiarity with any thermal optic so I am open for REAL experience. 

What are yall using? Not sure if it makes any difference but the gun/optic will be shot suppressed. 

I would prefer to be around $4k for gun and optic. I could stretch it but the wife will start getting on to me. :thumbdown:


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

I sold this gun to a co-workers husband a couple years ago. Only been to the range a couple times. He recently passed away and I have been asked to help sell it with the ammo. I know it isn't a SBR but if you are interested please send me a PM and I will get more info on it and the ammo. 

https://www.gulfcoastgunforum.com/s...t-300-Black-Out-HOG-KILLING-MACHINE-CRESTVIEW


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Thanks for the offer but I really want to stick with something short. Good luck with the sale.


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I shoot a ruger ranch rifle 300 bo paired with a Nikon digisight n750 scope. For the price I’m very happy with it. I have about $2k invested. I did by an external battery pack because the night vision eats up the batteries. I also have a H&R 300 bo single shot. It’s the youth model with 12 lop. Very light and easy to tote around. 
With the digisight I can identify targets pretty well out to 200 yards. My friend has a thermal scope and he can see heat signatures 500 yards out. Once we get closer to the target I can identify if it’s a deer or hog


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I think my Ruger Ranch is probably the funnest gun to shoot for the money.

I keep telling myself I need a semi auto. I may just do a pistol build....anyone got a 300blk upper?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

if you ever want company, I have a hog killer from hell.....


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Personally, with all the pistol build kits I see zero reason to ever SBR a gun... 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

What John B said, no restrictions on travel either like an SBR, I have one in 6.8 and 7.62x39 and love them with 10.5" barrels


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

i have a Rock River 6.8spc with a Pulsar Trail xq38 that I use to kill pigs. Been using the gun now for 5 years and the thermal was purchased about a year ago.... The rock river has worked flawlessly and the 6.8 is a perfect round to kill deer, pigs, etc.... You are smart to steer clear of ATN.

In my opinion Pulsar has provided the best bang for your buck when it comes to thermals for the weeekend warriors. Feel free to PM me and I can give you more details on my setup.


----------



## RollTider (Jun 30, 2011)

Pics of setup.


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

Walton County said:


> I think my Ruger Ranch is probably the funnest gun to shoot for the money.
> 
> I keep telling myself I need a semi auto. I may just do a pistol build....anyone got a 300blk upper?


I do. I also have a pulsar apex xd50a, which is about one model release back from current. It is not currently mounted.

If you're shooting supersonic virtually any bcg and buffer combo will work. Even more so if you'll shoot suppressed (although an adjustable gas block will help with the grossly over-gassed problem).

If you're wanting to go subsonic and suppressed, you'll need a lightweight BCG and an upgraded buffer (think JP silent captured buffer system). Frankly this would be a toy, not a tool. It's limited in distance.

Definitely go pistol. All of mine are pistols. All have 10.5" barrels. With the suppressor it is balanced very well.

Come up to Crestview one day and you can see my systems. Then we can get precision tactical to build you an upper that day.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

I have two pig rifles. One is a 7.62x39 and the other is a 6.8spc. I run a Pulsar Trail XP38 and an Armasight Predator 336. The Pulsar is amazing. We also have a thermal drone. It's a DJI Inspire with a Flir Zenmuse XT2. It puts out a pretty awesome picture too.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

John B. said:


> Personally, with all the pistol build kits I see zero reason to ever SBR a gun...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I say this then a form 1 my 300blk DD pistol 2 months later 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

I really like the Armasight Zues 640 paired with the Scar 17. Awesome hog/coyote killer. I agree on pistol versus SBR for the AR platform. I have decided to SBR my PS90 though. That thing was just made to be an SBR.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

FishinSpot said:


> I really like the Armasight Zues 640 paired with the Scar 17. Awesome hog/coyote killer. I agree on pistol versus SBR for the AR platform. I have decided to SBR my PS90 though. That thing was just made to be an SBR.


I'm a little scared to put a thermal on my Scar... have you had any problems with it? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

doradohunter said:


> I have two pig rifles. One is a 7.62x39 and the other is a 6.8spc. I run a Pulsar Trail XP38 and an Armasight Predator 336. The Pulsar is amazing. We also have a thermal drone. It's a DJI Inspire with a Flir Zenmuse XT2. It puts out a pretty awesome picture too.


I'm not truly impressed by much, but the Inspire with Zenmuse XT2 impresses me. Especially because I was of the belief the Zenmuse XT2 was not compatible with the Inspire.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

John B. said:


> I'm a little scared to put a thermal on my Scar... have you had any problems with it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



John,

It’s been great so far. No issues yet. I am interested in the thermal on the drone. Can the zenmuse go on the Phantom 3?


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

FishinSpot said:


> John,
> 
> It’s been great so far. No issues yet. I am interested in the thermal on the drone. Can the zenmuse go on the Phantom 3?


No.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Cynical said:


> I'm not truly impressed by much, but the Inspire with Zenmuse XT2 impresses me. Especially because I was of the belief the Zenmuse XT2 was not compatible with the Inspire.


I apologize. It's the XT not XT2.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

If anyone ever needs an extra shooter one night let me know, I'll throw in on gas/ammo/$$$$!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

I was at Rumblwepnz a couple of weeks ago and he had a night vision scope / camera for sale at $300.00
I checked and it retailed for nearly $500.00
He said it was new and the guy he bought it from just wanted to get rid of it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

Cynical said:


> I do. I also have a pulsar apex xd50a, which is about one model release back from current. It is not currently mounted.
> 
> If you're shooting supersonic virtually any bcg and buffer combo will work. Even more so if you'll shoot suppressed (although an adjustable gas block will help with the grossly over-gassed problem).
> 
> ...





Are there leases around Crestview, or do you hunt elsewhere? I went 6.8 then X39 because I found a 10.5" side charger upper cheap


----------



## Cynical (Apr 26, 2008)

MaxxT said:


> Are there leases around Crestview, or do you hunt elsewhere? I went 6.8 then X39 because I found a 10.5" side charger upper cheap


Total truth, I don’t hog hunt I just have them because I wanted them. I wouldn’t mind selling the thermal scope I just haven’t gotten around to it.


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

and here I am without thermal and hunt hogs...lol


----------



## Keithcooking (Jun 24, 2015)

Ive had my 6.8 with atn x sight 2 for almost 2 years now with no problems. Now i have the ballistics calculator that goes on the scope that sends you instant yardage and adjusts your reticule and its pretty amazing technology. Ive killed several yotes, a few daytime deer, and a beaver with mine. Just had to upgrade the stock atn ir.


----------

